# Cold weather hunting?



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I am new to this I have a GWP just turned one and want to put as much hunting under his belt as possible this year and was gonna go out tomorrow but the temps are gonna be pretty damn cold and I have heard of dogs collapsing lungs hunting like this. Is this sumthing I should worry about or is it not cold enuf to worry about. Temps are gonna be around -5 in the morning and get to around 8 during the day. 
Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Those temps are not cold for a hunting dog in the field as long as they are used to it. If you are in any kind of cover it is much warmer at the dogs level than yours and the dog is working his butt off. Remember too they need water, much better than eating snow.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I really want to get him on as many birds as possible without hurting him at the same time. And it has been a really tough year for birds on the SE part of the state but hopefully will get better.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

BRRRRRRR!

Sled dogs do Ok, I'm glad Dick answered this.... last time I was in ND in weather like that my dogs ran back to the truck started it and turned up the heat proving once again they are smarter than I am.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We were out Monday afternoon for a couple hours. It was like having a railroad spike pouned through your forehead. Didn't bother Sam a bit.

Last day last year:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

[quoteIt was like having a railroad spike pounded through your forehead][/quote]

sounds like fun :wink:

you guys are tougher than I am


----------

